# fresadora laser



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

Depues d ver varios videos, y leer temas en el foro me pregunte si se podria adaptar una fresadora como la que se esta pensando en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17732.html

pero en vez de un simple taladro un laser ! (no pienso atravesar diamante igual )

que marque las pistas de los circuitos pero con un laser !

lei sobre als lectoras de CD y DVD, los laser de bolsillos, las lapiceras con laser, etc. muchas cosas nose si alguien sabe que es lo mejor y como lo puedo adaptar a  una fresadora como la de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17732.html muchas gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2008)

Los laser reformados que vez en internet, incluso en el foro, no te daran la potencia suficiente como para vaporizar el cobre del impreso.

Hay un post "- - - convertir en laser destructor" o algo similar.

Te suguiero analices realizar lo mismo pero con una pequeña fresa que gire a alta velocidad y valla comiendo el cobre dejando un surco entre pista y pista.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Si miras un poquito veras que los laser industriales de corte  son de algunos vatios y valen bastante dinero (mucho).

Con un laser de grabadora lo maximo que se puede conseguir es calentar o quimar un papel.

La unica utilidad que le veo es con un cnc y derretir polvo plastico para hacer finas capas y hacer objetos 3D


----------



## totung (Ene 30, 2008)

con el de una quemadora de CD se podra derretir soldadura o soldadura en pasta?

si se pudiese creo que nos ayudaria mucho hacer un post sobre esto ya que trabajar con componentes de superficie es muy dificil soldar con un cautin normal y los que sirven para eso estan un poco caros.


----------

